# £600 drop this year from A-plan



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Well

Im in freekin shock last year my GTS cost me £1395 (fairly modicied i wsa 29 with 6 years NCB) this year just got a renew through and im at £825 with 7 years NCB  (yay)

All ive done is moved home from washington to high spen (not a massive postcode change) car is no longer parked in garage but on road. and err a-plan also insure my little clio 1.2 for £275 

So im a happy chappy

Andy

does this mean i should pend that £600 on more bits for gts ??? hmmmm


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Now that's a result.

Esp as you have moved to High Spen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

yeha i know (im shocked) even called em up as i figured it was a mistake.


needless to say ive bitten there hand off for it


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

A plan have come good for me as well, I'm 43 driving a 33GTRV full ncb no convictions or points, declared mods to 430 cost me £798 cheaper than the M Coupe I had. Just bought a 1600 Si Fiesta as a hack they also insured that for £240 taking into account the ncb on the Skyline.


----------

